# مسلموا مصر جميعا أجمعوا على سباب الرسول ا&#160



## انسانٌ غلبان (3 أبريل 2006)

*مسلموا مصر جميعا أجمعوا على سباب الرسول ا&#160*

















.......نموذج  لتمثال _سفينكسيانا الذى هدمه شيخ الازهر الشيخ_
_ صائم الدهر سنه 1095 ميلاديةو هذا التمثال كان قائما أمام تمثال سفينكس او أبو الهول فى_
_هضبة الاهرام و قد هدمهالشيخ صائم الدهر تنفيذا لتعاليم النبى الاشهب و كان يسميه_
_تمثال محظية أبو الهول __كما حاول تحطيم تمثال ابو الهول و كسر أنفه بالفعل و لكن فشل_
_لأن تمثال ابو الهول كان مطمورا بالكامل فى الرمال و لا يظهر منه إلا أنفه التى كسرها_
_و يتهم ترزيةالتاريخ فى مصر الى اليوم نابليون كذبا انه هو الذى كسر انف أبو الهول !!!!!!_​ 
*حالة هياج شديد تنتاب الشارع المصرى ؟ كل عربى محمدى على ارض مصر يسب الرسول الاشهب علنا بسبب فتوة الشيخ على جمعة بتحريم الفن و  هم كعادتهم يتنكرون  فيشتمون الرسول فى شخص الشيخ على جمعة و كأن الشيخ على جمعة هو الذى ألف القرآن و الاحاديث التى حرمت الفن دون ان تربط بين تحريم الفن و الخشية من الوثنية بالمرة فتحريم الفن تم لذاته فى القرآن و الاحاديث و 0 لا إعتراض لنا على ذلك فهذه مسألة لا تهمنا و لكن فليسمحوا لنا ان نتساءل*
*يا معشر المسلمين لماذا لا تتمسكون بهويتكم الشهباء إلا فى سبيل ايذاء المسيحيين؟؟؟هل أصبحت الهوية الاسلامية هباء منثورا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذا اذا قال لكم نبيكم الاشهب " "لا تبنى كنيسة فى الاسلام و لا يجدد ما خرب منها " نراكم تتمسكون بقوله و تسارعون الى تعويق ترميم او بناء الكنائس بالمنع القاطع او بخطوطكم الهمايونية المحمدية العنصرية الفاشية الارهابية لماذا تتمسكون بهذا القول العنصرى السبب واضح بالنسبة لى هو انه من شأن التمسك بهذا القول إمتاعكم بمتعتكم المفضلة بإلحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين حتى ان الارهابى العديسى الذى قام بهدم كنيسة العديسات بالاقصر و قتل رجل و طفل و حرق ممتلكات المسيحيين قال "إننا نحب المسيحيين أكثر من عيوننا و لكننا نحب نبينا الصلعم أكثر منهم و نحن ننفذ اوامره مهما كانت النتائج" !!. لماذا عندما قال نبيكم الاشهب ""الاسلام يعلو و لا يعلى عليه" تمسكتم بهذا القول و صرتم تهاجمون و تتبجحون على الديانات الاخرى و تارة تلصقون بها نقائصكم و تارة تلصقون بأنفسكم فضائلها ؟؟ حتى وصل بأحد الارهابيين التطرف انه عندما ذهب فى بعثة الى ديار النصارى قال رأيت إسلاما و لم أرى مسلمين بينما كان كل ما رآه نصرانية فقط لا أكثر و لا أقل ؛ الاجابة واضحة بالنسبة لنا فقد تمسكتم بهذا القول لمجرد ان من شأنه امتاعكم بمتعتكم المفضلة بإلحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين . لماذا عندما قال لكم نبيكم الاشهب "إذا تبايعتم ‏ ‏بالعينة ‏ ‏وأخذتم ‏ ‏أذناب البقر ‏ ‏ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم" تمسكتم بهذا القول على الفور و صرتم تستبيحون اراضى المسيحيين و ديارهم و املاكهم و نساءهم سلبا و نهبا و فيئا و خراجا و احتلالا و استيطانا و جزيةً و مناكحة و ارتباعاً؟؟؟ الاجابة واضحة لأن فى هذا القول ببساطة إمتاعكم بمتعتكم المفضلة فى الحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين. لماذا عندما قال لكم نبيكم الاشهب ""لا تبدؤا اليهود و النصارى بالسلام فإذا لقيتم أحدهم فى الطريق فإضطروهم الى اضيقها" (إضطروهم الى أضيق الطرق اى ضيقوا عليهم حياتهم و إضطهدوهم و اذلوهم) سارعتم بتنفيذ قوله و التمسك به و التشبس به و الاجابة واضحة لدى لأن عن هذا السؤال فبتمسككم بهذا القول تمتعون انفسكم بمتعتكم المفضلة بإلحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين. الشواهد كثيرة و الامثلة أكثر على تمسككم الشديد بأظافركم و انيابكم و حوافركم بأقوال نبيكم الاشهب فى كل ما يلحق الاذى بالمسيحيين. و لكن لماذا عندما حرم عليكم نبيكم الاشهب الربا تجاهلتم كلامه و كلكم تتعاطون الربا علنا صباح مساء مرتباتكم ربا و طعامكم ربا و ملبسكم ربا و حتى أعمالكم ربا فقد كان منذ خمسين او ستين سنة لا يوجد فى مصر موظف واحد فى اى بنك من المحمديين اما اليوم فإنك تدخل اى بنك فى مصر فيصيبك حالة من الضحك الهستيرى فتفاجأ بأن موظفات البنوك جميعا من المنقبات اللائى لا يبان منهن حتى عيونهن و موظفى البنوك جميعا هم من ذوى الزبيبة و الذقون و لا يوجد موظف مسيحى واحد فى اى بنك ربوى و أكرر ربوى و اكرر ربوى يتعامل فى الربا الذى حرمه محمد بينما السادة المفتيين ينقسمون بين من يتهرب من اعطاء رأى فى المسألة الربوية و بين من يحلل الربا الذى حرمه رسولكم الاشهب أننا هنا فى حالة تناقض ظاهرى مع الحالات التى سبق ان ذكرتها لكم عن تمسككم الشديد باقوال نبيكم و لكن لا فلا يوجد اى تناقض فأنتم عندما تتمسكون بأقوال نبيكم تتمسكون بها بغية الحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين بينما عندما تتركون أقوال نبيكم فإنكم تتركونها لأن فى تركها الحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين بمزاحمتهم فى ارزاقهم و اعمالهم أى ان الاصل فى قراراتكم بالتمسك بكلام محمدكم او فى التغاضى عنه هو أيهما يؤذى المسيحيين أكثر التمسك بكلام محمد فتتمسكون او ترك كلام محمد فتتركونه ؟؟ ألم يحرم عليكم نبيكم الاشهب شرب الخمر او التجارة فيها او تخزينها او حتى السير بجوارها ؟؟؟ ألم يحرم عليكم نبيكم الاشهب الميسر اى لعب القمار و العمل فيه ؟؟؟؟لماذا اذا يا سادة كل فندق سياحى فى مصر جميع العاملين فيه من المحمديين يحصلون على مرتباتهم من ارباح الميسر و الخمر و لحم الخنزير و الدعارة لماذا اذا يا معشر المحمديين معظم الفنادق السياحية التى تقدم الخمر و لحم الخنزير و الميسر لزبائنها الكاسيات العاريات الزانيات الكافرات المتهتكات يمتلكها محمديين ؟؟؟ و ليس من اى محمديين بل من اعضاء تنظيم الاخوان الارهابيين الاشهب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذا يا سادة فى فتوة علنية للشيخ عطية صقر حرم فيها العمل فى المنشآت السياحية على المسلمين عندما قال له المستفتى اذا تركت وظيفتى تلك ذات المرتب العالى سيعمل بها شخص مسيحى غير على الفور الشيخ عطية صقر رأيه و قال للمستفتى اعمل فى الخمر و الميسر و لحم الخنزير فالضرورات تبيح المحظورات و الضرورة هنا و علنا هى إلحاق الاذى بالمسيحيين و الآن يا معشر المحمديين الوسط الثقافى كله سباب فى صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية المفتى الذى تبرأ اخيرا من جلبابه الازهرى و لبس البدلة الافرنجية الكافرة لماذا لأن حضرة صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية طالبكم بشيئ بسيط هو الالتزام بأوامر نبيكم الاشهب فى مسألة تحريم التماثيل و الرسوم و التصوير الفوتوغرافى و كل صور الفن التشكيلى أوليس التزامكم بحرمة الفن التشكيلى أكثر اراحة للبشرية و صونا للحضارة الانسانية من التزامكم بأوامره فى تحريم بناء الكنائس مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذا لم يثر هؤلاء المثقفين المزعومين عندما حرم النبى الاشهب بناء الكنائس و لماذا لم يصفوا كلام النبى الاشهب بشأن التضييق على المسيحيين ايضا بالتخريف و بالردة الحضارية و بأنه كلام قديم كان يصلح فى بداية المحمدية و لكن لا يصلح للالفية الثالثة لميلاد المسيح مثله مثل كلام النبى الاشهب عن تحريم الفن ؟؟؟؟؟ألمجرد ان الالتزام بهذا الامر النبوى لا يسبب اى اذى للمسيحيين اصبح الالتزام بهذا الامر النبوى حرام؟؟؟ و الحلال هو ضرب عرض الحائط بالتعاليم النبوية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل تنكرون يا معشر المثقفين المحمديين الذين تتمسكون بكل اوامر نبيكم فى المسائل التى تؤذى المسيحيين هذه الاوامر النبوية الصريحة هل تتنكرون لأن نبيكم الاشهب قال "أن أكثر الناس عذابا يوم القيامة لهم المصورون" هل تنكرون أن رسول المحمدية قد قال ذلك؟؟؟"لا تدخل الملائكة بيت فيه كلب او تصاوير" هل تنكرون ان رسول المحمدية قد قال ذلك؟؟؟ "إن الذين يصنعون هذه الصور يعذبون يوم القيامة، يقال لهم احيوا ما خلقتم" هل تنكرون أن رسول المحمدية قد قال ذلك؟؟؟هل تنكرون تلك القصة التى رواها البخارى و مسلم فى صحيحيهما و أحمد فى مسنده عن مسروق قال "دخلنا مع عبد الله بيتا فيه تماثيل فاشار الى تمثال منها: تمثال من هذا؟ قالوا تمثال مريم، قال عبد الله. قال رسول الله ان اشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة المصورون". هل تنكرون ان نبيكم الاشهب قال هذا؟؟؟؟؟ هل تنكرون القصة التى روتها عائشة قائلة "أَنَّ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ وَأُمَّ سَلَمَةَ ذَكَرَتَا كَنِيسَةً رَأَيْنَهَا بِالْحَبَشَةِ فِيهَا تَصَاوِيرُ فَذَكَرَتَا لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : ( إِنَّ أُولَئِكَ إِذَا كَانَ فِيهِمْ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ فَمَاتَ بَنَوْا عَلَى قَبْرِهِ مَسْجِدًا وَصَوَّرُوا فِيهِ تِلْكَ الصُّوَرَ فَأُولَئِكَ شِرَارُ الْخَلْقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) إن كل تلك الاوامر واردة فى البخارى و مسلم و مسند احمد و متفق عليها فلماذا تنكروها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام انها منكرة فقط لانها لا تؤذى المسيحيين؟؟؟؟ أتنكرون القصة التالية التى روتها عائشة قائلة" قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ سَفَرٍ وَقَدْ سَتَرْتُ بِقِرَامٍ لِي عَلَى سَهْوَةٍ لِي فِيهَا تَمَاثِيلُ ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَتَكَهُ وَقَالَ أَشَدُّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ الَّذِينَ يُضَاهُونَ بِخَلْقِ اللَّهِ قَالَتْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ وِسَادَةً أَوْ وِسَادَتَيْنِ ) أتنكرون ما رواه ابن عباس ان رسول الله قال فى قوله تعالى : ( وقالوا لا تَذَرُنَّ آلهَتَكُمْ ولا تَذَرُنَّ وَدّاً ولا سُوَاعاً ولا يَغُوثَ ويَعُوقَ ونَسْراً ) نوح/23 ، قال : هذه أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون فيها أنصابا وسموها بأسمائهم . ففعلوا ولم تعبد ، و مع ذلك الحرمة واضحة فى النص القرآنى أتنكرون القصة الواضحة التى تبين ان الغرض من تحريم الصور ليس الخشية من الوثنية بل تحريم الفن لحرمة الفن لذاته فقد قالت عائشة ا أنها أخبرت النبى أنها اشترت نمرقة فيها تصاوير فلما رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام على الباب فلم يدخله فعرفت في وجهه الكراهية فقلت : يا رسول الله أتوب إلى الله وإلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا أذنبتُ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما بال هذه النمرقة ؟ قلت : اشتريتها لك لتقعد عليها وتوسدها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن أصحاب هذه الصور يوم القيامة يعذبون فيقال لهم أحيوا ما خلقتم وقال : إن البيت الذي فيه الصور لا تدخله الملائكة هذه هى النصوص المحمدية الواضحة التى توضح حرمة الفن لذاته و ليس خشية الوثنية بينما المحمدية فى واد و المحمديون الذين اهاجوا الدنيا هجوما على الدنمارك فى وادى آخر فقد وقف يوسف زيدان شاتما فى صاحب الفضيلة الارهابية على جمعة فقال "ما الداعي اصلا لطرح الموضوع في بلد به اكثر من عشر كليات حكومية تدرس فن النحت واكثر من عشرين كلية تدرس تاريخ الفن؟". أتريد ان تعرف ما الداعى يا يوسف زيدان؟؟؟؟الداعى يا عزيزى المثقف قوى قوى قوى هو انكم اهجتم الدنيا و أقمتوها و لم تقعدوها لان شبابا دنماركيا قد عبر عن رأيه فى هذا النبى الاشهب و كنت انت أول من طاتلب بالمقاطعة و الاعتذار المعرفى و حرق الكنائس و السفارات و سب الاديان الاخرى على الشاشة الحكومية و طبعا بما انكم يا معشر المحمديين تحبون نبيكم الاشهب هكذا و تريدون الدنمارك ان تلتزم بشرع المحمدية فيجب عليكم انت ان تلتزموا بها ايضا ايها المنافقين الارهابيين. أعرفت الداعى اذا؟؟؟؟؟؟ بينما وقف الارتست المجاهد الكبير نور الشريف طليق تانت بوسى يقول "نحن بلد يحفل بعشرات وربما مئات الميادين المزدانة بالتماثيل التي لا تعنى عند الناس اكثر من قيمتها الجمالية، بلد علم العالم قبل سبعة آلاف سنة نحت تماثيل يأتي اليوم ملايين من السياح لمشاهدتها، بلد ما بينه وبين الوثنية مسافة زمنية ومجازية كبيرة لا يماثلها الا المسافة الممتدة بين هذا المجتمع وبين التقدم التكنولوجي المعاصر فلماذا نتمسك بتحريم الفن؟"ألا تعرف لماذا يا عم الحاج متولى؟؟ أننا نمتمس بتحريم الفن لأن الرسول لم يشترط تحريم الفن بأى شروط و لم يعطى له اى مبررات كأن يقول ان حرمه حماية للمحمديين من مخاطر الوثنية؟؟؟و اى ربط بين الوثنية و تحريم الرسول للفن هو نوع من الافرتارء على الرسول كذبا فالرجل كان يرى ان المسيحيين ليسوا وثنيين و لا يعبدون الصور و التماثيل الموجودة فى كنائسهم و مع ذلك قال ان من يقلد المسيحيين من المسلمين و يبنى على جثمان رجل صالح مسجدا و يضع داخله الصور كما يفعل المسيحيين هو اشر الناس امام اللات اله محمد بينما ندد العنصر الارهابى التقوى جمال الغيطاني -الذى يعتبر هو نفسه من انصار الحالة الثيوقراطية المتهوسة فى مصر و من الذين جعلوا الدين المحمدى هو المعيار الوحيد للقياس و تحديد المواقف و القبول و الرفض و الحب و الكراهية - بالشيخ على جمعة واصفا اياه بالطلبانية رغم ان كل مافعله على جمعة هو انه طالب بتنفيذ اوامر الرسول و انت يا غيطانى بوصفك للشيخ على جمعة بالطلبانية تصف الرسول الاشهب بأنه طلبانى فى حين أنك ملأت الدنيا زعيقا و تهديدا و وعيدا عندما ابدى الشبابا الدنماركى الذى رسم الصور نفس الرأى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و فى مقال آخر فى مصطبته الاعلامية اخبار الادب قال الغيطانى " أن على جمعة قد جعلنا لا نستبعد أن يدخل شخص إلى معبد الكرنك في الأقصر أو أي معبد فرعوني أخر لينسفه ". و هذا يا جمال يا غيطانى غريب اوليست تلك المعابد معابد وثنية ؟؟؟ كيف يا جمال يا غيطانى تريد منا ان نكون محمديين متطرفين مثلك بينما نقدم كل هذا الاحترام لمعابد الاصنام ؟؟؟؟و فى حديث لقناة دريم قال الغيطانى "هذا انقلاب على عصر التنوير الذي قادته فتاوى منفتحة على العالم والعصر مثل فتوى الامام محمد عبده قبل اكثر من مائة عام وفتوى رشيد رضا التي حسمت الموضوع منذ وقت طويل واعتبرت ان التماثيل والصور ليست محرمة وان التحريم كان للاصنام او التماثيل المستخدمة في عبادة الاوثان [[ تعليق بسيط منى : راجع مرة اخرى النصوص المحمدية التى حرمت الفن لتجد انها لا علاقة لها بالوثنية بل ان الفن محرم فى المحمدية لذاته]] هذه الفتوى تعكس ازمة المؤسسة الرسمية عن فهم المشاكل التي تحيط بالمسلمين في اللحظة الحاضرة والتي تبرز حاجتنا الى فقيه كبير يدرك حجم المخاطر والمشاكل المطروحة الان بالنسبة للاسلام والمسلمين إن هذه الفتوى ارتدادا على منجزات الامام محمد عبده آن الاوان للذين يضعون تعارضا بين الاسلام والحياة المعاصرة ان ينتهوا من حياتنا خصوصا وان هناك اجتهادات لشيوخ كبار في القرن الماضي تجاوزوا التفاصيل السخيفة فما بالك الان ووجودنا نفسه يتعرض للتهديد نحن بحاجة لشيخ مثل محمد عبده لانقاذ الاسلام من هذه الضحالة". و إننى أسأل جمال الغيطانى ما هو اسم النبى الاشهب الذى ظللت تهاجم من ابدى رأيا فيه من الدنماركيين ؟؟ هل اسمه محمد ابن عبد اللات ابن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم ابن عبد مناف أم اسمه رشيد رضا او اسمه محمد عبدهأنك تطالب بمن يرون ان هناك تعارض بين المحمدية و الحضارة ان ينتهوا من حياتنا و لكن حتى لو انتهى هؤلاء من حياتنا فالتعارض بين المحمدية و الحضارة الغربية النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية موجود طالما هذه الحضارة موجودة و أقوال اللات و محمد ابن عبد اللات موجودة . ان الذين يجب ان ينتهوا من حياتنا هم امثالك من الذين يحاولون ان يوهموننا ان الرسول هو مخترع الآلة الكاتبة و أن السيدة عائشة هى مخترعة ماكينة الخياطة و عباس ابن فرناس مخترع الطائرة و ان الطائرة اصلا كان اسمها عباسية!!!!! ما قيمة معابد الكرنك و الاقصر اذا كانت حياة الانسان نفسها قد دمرتها المحمدية و اذا كانت الحضارة التى أنشات هذه المعابد و هى الحضارة القبطية قد تمت ازالتها تماما من موطنها ارض الاقباط و تم احلال الهمجية  العروبية محل اعظم حضارة فى تاريخ الانسانية مثلما حل العرب محل الاقباط فى ديارهمأرجو يا جمال يا غيطانى الا تكلمنا عن منجزات الشيخ محمد عبده ؟؟؟ فالشيخ محمد عبده لم يفعل اى منجزات و لماذا اذا اردت ان تكفر بالمحمدية و تعتبر ان الفن حلال تحتاج لفتوة من احد بينما انت عارف ان النص يحرمها و لا اجتهاد مع النص أم انك بعين غارقة فى الثيوقراطية المريضة تريد ان تنفذ كلام اللات و عين غارقة فى الاعجاب بحضارتنا الغربية النصرانية الكافرة و تريد ان تستمتع معنا بحرياتها و منجزاتها و لكنك تبحث عن شخص مثل محمد عبده يحمل عنك وزر كفرك بالمحمدية بان يفتى لك فتاوى تخالف نصوص المحمدية؟؟؟؟؟انك تقول يا جمال يا غيطانى ان هذه الجدلية تعكس ازمة المؤسسة الرسمية و لكنها لا تحمل ازمة المؤسسة الرسمية فقط بل تحمل اومتك انت الشخصية فانت تريد ان تخالف نصوص المحمدية و هذا حقك الذى لا اجادلك فيه و لكنك مثل اى ثيوقراطى متخلف تحاول ان تبحث عن محمد عبده يتحمل عنك وزر كفرك بإصدار فتوة تحلل الحرام و تحرم الحلا و تجعل المحظور مباح و المباح محظور تنفذها انت و انت اول من يدرك انها باطلة لتخالفها مع النص الصريح و لكنها تجعلك متصورا انك ستدخل جنة الحور رغم كفرك بدين مخترع جنة الحور أنك و أمثالك يا جمال يا غيطانى يا من تريدون ان تحتفظو بالحق فى الشراكة مع الفنانين النصارى الكفرة و مع محمد عدو الفن فى نفس الوقت واقعين فى ازدوجية غريبةاما مدير عام سمبوزيوم اسوان للنحت على صخور الغرانيت الصلبة صلاح مرعي فاعتبر ان "هذه الفتوى تعبر عن تخلف. فلا يوجد اي فنان بعد ظهور الديانات السماوية وتقدم العلم يعتقد انه ينحت تمثالا يقصد به خلق كائن حي وانما يفعل ذلك بحثا عن الجمال، فالله جميل يحب الجمال فمن الغباء ان يعتقد البعض انه قادر على اقناع اي انسان على وجه الارض بان يقوم بعبادة تمثال هذه مرحلة مرت بها البشرية قبل عشرات القرون ولم يعد ممكنا لها العودة من جديد، فالعقل البشري تجاوزها". نعم يا صلاح مرعى و لكن المشكلة ليست فى الفتوة المشكلة هى فى النص القرآنى و نصوص الاحاديث المتفق عليها التى تحرم الفن و انت عندما تصف الفتوة المتفقة مع صحيح النص بأنها تخلف!!!فأنت تصف القرآن بالتخلف و تصف الرسول الاشهب بالتخلف فأنت اذا اكثر إجراما ممن الفنانين الدنمارك الذين اصدرت فرمانا بمنعهم من دخول السيمبوزيوم هذا العام ((كما سبق ان منعت الفنانين الصرب و الروس و الاسرائيليين و الهنود من حضور السيمبوزيوم الاسوانى الفينالى القاهرى على خلفية قضايا خلافاتهم مع التيار المحمدى الارهابى مما يدل على انك مثل جمال الغيطانى ارهابى و لكنك تريد ان تمارس الفن الذى تعرف انه حرام محمديا من خلال فتوة يتحمل بها من افتاها وزر كفرك عنك)) فأنت مثلهم تصف الرسول الأشهب بالتخلف و تسب الرسول الاشهب فقط لا داعى للتذرع بوجود علاقة مزعومة بين تحريم الفن التشكيلى فى الاسلام و الخشية من الوثنية فلماذا حرم النبى الاشهب الموسيقى و كافة انواع المعازف اذا هل سنعبد الآلات الموسيقية؟؟؟؟؟؟أما الوحيد من المثقفين المصريين الذى كان من حقه ان يقول ماشاء لأنه لم يشارك فى زفة التحريض الارهابى فى مصر على خلفية الرسوم الدنماركية فكان الفنان داود عبد السيد الذى قال" يدهشني مثل هذا العقل الذي يقفز عن خبرة القرون ويعامل الناس في وقتنا المعاصر كما لو انهم ما يزالون في الجاهلية، وهذه العقلية هي نفسها التي وقفت وراء كارثة الطالبانية في تحطيم تمثالي باميان البوذيين في افغانستان".و لن اعلق على كلامك يا استاذ داود لانك لم تشارك فى التحريض الارهابى فأنت تقبل اذا ان يسب الشبابا الدنماركى الرسول فمن حقك انت ايضا اذا ان تسبه بكل حرية بينما رد الشيخ عبد المعطي بيومي على فتوة على جمعة بفتوة جديدة "اصنام العبادة حرام وتماثيل الزينة حلال". و كأننا فى حرب فتاوى بينما النصوص ثابتة و محرمة للفن بكل صوره و اشكاله فى المحمدية دون اى صلة بالخشية من الوثنية فهؤلاء المحمديين امثال الشيخ عبد المعطى بيومى يبحث عن موقف مزدوج من المحمدية موقف يسمح له بالتمسك بالنص فيما يؤذى المسيحيين و التجاوز عن النص فيما لا يحقق متعة ايذاء المسيحيين مثل موضوع التحريم القاطع للفن فى المحمدية فهؤلاء يريدون الفائدة الربوية لأن بحصولهم عليها يؤذون المسيحيين و يضيقون عليهم رغم ان نبيهم الاشهب قد حرمها عليهميتربحون من السياحة التى هى الخمر و لحم الخنزير و الميسر رغم ان نبيهم الاشهب حرمها عليهم فقط حتى ينافسوا المسيحيين فى ارزاقهم يريدون تعليم ابناؤهم فى المدارس المسيحية لمجرد ان يزاحموا المسيحيين فى اماكن تعليمهم و هم طوال النهار و الليل يسبون فى التعلمي المسيحى فالشيخ حسن يوسف مثلا علم اولاده فى الجامعة الامريكية النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية الكافرة بالقاهرة و لم يشكر ابدا فى التعليم الكافرهذا و لكن عندما ضبط ابنه الاصغر الذى لم يتجاوز التاسعة عشر من عمره يتاجر بالمخدرات فى داخل حرم الجامعة الامريكية قال الشيخ حسن يوسف لا فض فوه ان التعليم الامريكى الغربى النصرانى هو و السبب فى تجارة ابنه للمخدرات داخل الحرم الجامعىإذا كان التعليم الامريكى سيئ الى هذه الدرجة يا مولانا الشيخ حسن يوسف فلماذا اولادك الخمسة متخرجين منه و انت تعرف ان مصروفاته رهيبة اولى بها المجاهدين فى فلس طين و الشيشان و الانجوش و كشمير و الكشح و العديسات و كفر سلامة ابراهيم و محرم بك إن الشيخ حسن يوسف كل همه ان يزاحم المسيحيين الكفرة فى مقاعدهم الدراسية فقط حتى لو اهدر اموال المجاهدين ليدفعها للخزينة الامريكية؟تقولون ان الرسوم الدنماركية اساءت لنبيكم فلماذا لا تحفظون انتم كرامة نبيكم و تلتزمون بما حرمه عليكم الا و هو الفن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انكم تعلنون مقاطعة المنتجات التنصيرية الصهيونية النصرانية الصليبية الكافرة فمن هو الذى يركب المرسيدس و الجاجوار و الفولفو هل هو كمال شاكر مجلع الذى ذبحه الارهاب المحمدى فى العديسات ام انه الشيخ حسن يوسف و الشيخ عمرو خالد و الشيخ خالد الجندى و الخنزير الصغير عمرو اديب؟؟؟؟؟؟لا يتورع عمرو اديب فى مطالبة الجياع بمقاطعة لحسة جبنة كانوا سيغمسون فيها رغيفهم الحاف ثم يقول انشاء اللات سأشترى سيارة هامر مثل عمرو دياب رغم ان العجلة الكاوتشوك الواحدة الخاصة بها (على حد قول عمرو اديب) ثمنها 54ألف جنيه مصرى أوليست شركة الهامر هذه يا عمرو اديب تدعم المستوطنات الصهيونية الكافرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أم انه ما دام الموضوع يخص مزاجك و الاشياء التى توافق مزاجك فليذهب الخُرمين الى الجحيم و حديدة البراق الى الهاوية يعبر الخنزير الصغير عمرو اديب عن احلامه فى ان يعلم ابناؤه فى الغرب ( الكافر طبعا) بينما يرى ان كل علوم الغرب منبعها القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و كل مخترعات الغرب بما فيها السيارة الهامر تصميماتها موجودة فى القرآن فلماذا لم يحاول هو ان يخترع لنا من القرآن شيئا؟؟؟ و لو حتى علاج ارتخاء العضو الذكرى الذى يحضر له عمرو من امارة دبى صناديق من ادويته ليلهط منها ما شاء و يوزع على الشيخ خالد الجندى و الشيخ عمرو خالد ما يتبقى؟؟لقد رأيت الارتست رجاء الجداوى فى برنامجه و هى تحرم على الامهات السماح لبناتهن بلبس لباس السباحة بينما لم تقل لنا لماذا فى شبابها كانت تصور افلامها عارية و لماذا تقول لهن دعوهن ينزلن الى حمامات سباحة مخصصة للنساء؟؟؟؟ ان من يريد ان يعيش حياة محمدية لا يجب عليه ان يحاول زرع العادات الغربية الكافرة فى داخل الديانة المحمدية فالسباحة النسائية سواء فى حمام السباحة أو فى أعماق البحار  ليست جزئا من حياة المرأة المحمدية التى جهادها فى فراش رجلها و يجب ان تتفرغ لهذا الجهاد الكبير و لا يشغلنها عنه مظاهر حياة النساء العاريات الكاسيات المتهتكات الغربيات الكافرات اتريدون مرضاة رسولكم الاشهب ؟؟؟ فأرضوه بتنفيذ اوامره و ليس بتنفيذها علينا نحن ؟؟تحرموننا من العلاج الغربى و تحدثوننا عن المعجزات العلاجية التى يحققها العلاج بالذباب و العلاج بالبول و العلاج بالبراز و تجبروننا على العلاج بالذباب و البول و البراز بإعتباره هو العلاج الذى اثبت علماء الغرب الكافرنجاعته و شهدوا له بينما لم ارى الشيخ الشعرواى عندما مرض يتعالج بالبول و البراز و الذباب بل سافر الى لندن كلينك ليحصل على افضل علاج على يد طبيب قبطى؟؟؟؟أم ان الالتزام بتعالم النبى الاشهب جيد فقط فى حالة الحاقها بالاذى بالمسيحيين*​


----------



## meme (29 مايو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

المقالة اللي انت كتبتها شدتني جدا وده لان فيها جزء من الحقيقة مش الحقيقة كلها وكمان هي بتوريني قد ايه انت والمسيحيين بيعانوا في بلد المفروض انه ديموقراطي زي مصر.
احب اسال حضرتك الاول تقصد ايه بالاشهب؟
تاني حاجة ان كان فيه تصرفات مشينة من بعض المسلمين فمش معنى كدة ان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اللي امر بيها.
وكمان مش هدف المسلم طول حياته انه يخلي حياتكم جحيم,احنا ما اتخلقناش علشان كدة ولا امرنا بكده.
الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ماقامش بغزوة الا وكان مضطر ليها.
والدليل على كده ان المسلمين تعرضوا للايذاء 13 سنة ومافيش اية واحدة من ايات الجهاد نزلت ولا حديث شريف اتقال عن الجهاد كله كان على الصبر والايمان.
لحد بعد الهجرة الى المدينة:
وهنا كان لازم تحصل غزوة بدر لان قريش كانت بتجهز لقتال المسلمين ومعنى انها بتجهز جيش ان الدعوة حيقضى عليها فكان لازم حرب.
و حقول لك على حاجة صلح الحديبية الرسول هو اللي اضطر قريش انها تعمل صلح مع انه كان في الوقت ده اقوى وقريش كانت انهكت لكن الرسول شاف ان الصلح افضل وحتى في القران نزلت اية(انا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا)فقال عمر بن الخطاب(افتح هو يا رسول الله)فقال الرسول ان الصلح هو اكبر فتح لاحظ ان ماوردتش في القران كلمة فتح عظيم الا مع الصلح.
برده في غزوة خيبر الرسول اضطر اليهود انهم يعملوا صلح لكن كان لازم في الاول قتال(قتال من اجل السلام)ماتستغربش من الجملة لانها صحيحة والدليل على كدة انه كان لما يفتح حصن يسيبهم يهربوا للحصن التالي مع ان القتال كدة تبقى اصعب على المسلمين لكن هو كان عاوز يدفعهم للصلح.
وفي فتح مكة كان ممكن يخليها حمامات دم لكن الرسول عفا عن اهل قريش وقال اذهبوا فانتم الطلقاء.وايات القتال والجهاد بتحمس المسلمين على القتال لكن لما يكون الامر في موضعه يعني دفاع عن الدعوة.
وبعدين موسى عليه السلام امر بنو اسرائيل بالقتال فقالوا له اذهب انت وربك فقاتلا انا هاهنا قاعدون.
مين في نظرك اللي المجرم اللي يرفض طاعة اوامر الله؟
المهم ان القتال مش امر لمحمد وحده لا ما موسى عليه السلام امر بالقتال لكن من اجل الخير زي محمد.
المهمة انا بحكي كل الكلام ده علشان اقول لك ان مش معنى الظلم اللي انت حاسس بيه ان نبينا هو اللي امر بيه
يعني انا معاك ان انتم مظلومين لكن اسمع نبينا قال ايه لما كان بيحارب بلدة(لا تقلعوا زرعا لا تحرقوا شجرا لا تقتلوا شيخا او امراة او طفلا ,ستجدون رجال تفرغوا للعبادة من الرهبان في الصوامع فدعوهم وما هم فيه,لا تغيروا عليهم صبحا حتى لا تروعوا النساء والاطفال)
قارن بقى الاوامر العظيمة ده مع كل اللي سمعته عن الحروب التانية لغير المسلمين زي حرب التتار مثلا
(احرقوا الشجر اراقوا الدماء انهارا بقروا بطون الحوامل
لم يرحموا شيخا او طفلا او امراة وذبحوا الناس كالنعاج)
عرفت ايه الفرق بين دين الرحمة وبين ناس ماكانش ليهم دين او ناس كان ليهم دين لكن ما اقتدوش باوامر دينهم زي امريكا واسرائيل وطبعا انت عارف اللي بيعملوه واكيد مش موافق عليه لانك انسان


----------



## Michael (29 مايو 2006)

> ان كان فيه تصرفات مشينة من بعض المسلمين فمش معنى كدة ان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اللي امر بيها.



وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة : 193]

وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلّه فَإِنِ انتَهَوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ [الأنفال : 39]

ودين محمد هو الاسلام ودين الله على كلامكم وكتبكم الاسلام

ونحن لا نؤمن بالاسلام

اذن نحن كفرة ولا نؤمن بالاسلام وبذلك تكون فتنة بيننا وبينكم

شوفتى بقى 

وكمان اةي ان من امن بقيامة السيد المسيح قد كفروا اذن تكون فتنة ولا لأ وغيرة وغيرة

بس ضيق الوقت مش مساعدنى لرد كل حاجة


علشان تعرفى انك بتحاولى تحورى الكلام وتخدعى الناس

وان رزق محمد تحت سيفة





> (قتال من اجل السلام)



وعجبى

حلم كل دول العالم الذى لن يتحقق  ابدا

شوفى كلمة واحدة قالها المسيح

ردك سيفك الى مكانة فان كل يا ياخذ بالسيف يرد بالسيف

يعنى القتل هو القتل والحرب هى الحرب


وبعدين لو عملتى مقارنة بين بشارة السيد والمسيح وبشارة محمد

هتلاقى :-

بشارة السيد المسيح بالكلمة
بشارة محمد بالسيف

وايضا عن اوامر محمد بامساك كل من لا يشهد بان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله يقتل بعد محاولة ثنيهم واجبارهم باللين والقوة على ذلك يقتل





> وايات القتال والجهاد بتحمس المسلمين على القتال لكن لما يكون الامر في موضعه يعني دفاع عن الدعوة.


اعتراف جميل منك



> (احرقوا الشجر اراقوا الدماء انهارا بقروا بطون الحوامل
> لم يرحموا شيخا او طفلا او امراة وذبحوا الناس كالنعاج)



حالهم كحال الارهابيون عفوا اقصد المسلمون


----------



## drpepo (29 مايو 2006)

ربنا يهدى المسلمين 
شكرا لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع


----------



## ?????????? (29 مايو 2006)

*ربنا يهدي الكل مش المسلمين بس لاننا محتاجين ان ربنا يرضى عننا هذه الايام بدل المصائب التي تعقب بعضها*


----------



## meme (3 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



			
				MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ [البقرة : 193]
> اديك جبت الاية بنفسك,(حتى لا تكون فتنة)وكمان(فان انتهوا فلا عدوان الا على الظالمين).
> 
> وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلّه فَإِنِ انتَهَوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ [الأنفال : 39]
> ...


لا يا حبوب المسلمين مش ارهابيين.
وانا ذكرت لك تعليمات الرسول(ص)للجيش قبل اي معركة
اما دول فعلى النقيض تماما .بعدين عرف كلمة ارهابي(مش هو اللي بيروع الامنين بدون وجه حق)
ايه لرايك في اللي بيحصل للمسلمين.يعني انت بتسمع الاخبار؟
لما تبقى تسمع ان فلسطين احتلت اليابان وبتقتل في اليابانيين الاطفال ولما تسمع ان العراق احتلت امريكا وعماله تعمل سلسلة اغتيالات تقدر تقول ان المسلمين ارهابيين اما دلوقتي(الناس كلها حتضحك عليك لان الدول الاسلامية هي اللي مرهوبة)


----------



## Misry (6 يونيو 2006)

*ما موقف الإسلام من الفنون ؟*

*1 ـ الإسلام دين يحب الجمال ويدعو إليه فى كل شىء. والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: [ إن الله جميل
يحب الجمال ] (1). والفن هو فى حقيقته إبداع جمالى لا يعاديه الإسلام. وغاية ما فى الأمر أن الإسلام
يجعل الأولوية للمبدأ الأخلاقى على المبدأ الجمالى ، بمعنى أنه يجعل الثانى مترتبًا على الأول ومرتبطًا
به. وهذا هو الموقف المبدئى للإسلام إزاء جميع أشكال الفنون. وهناك معيار إسلامى للحكم على أى
فن من الفنون يتمثل فى قاعدة تقول: حَسَنُه حسن وقبيحه قبيح.
والقرآن الكريم فى العديد من آياته يلفت الأنظار إلى ما فى الكون من تناسق وإبداع وإتقان ، وما يتضمنه
ذلك من جمال وبهجة وسرور للناظرين (2). ومن هنا لا يعقل أن يرفض الإسلام الفن إذا كان جميلاً.
أما إذا اشتمل على القبح بما يعنيه ذلك من قبح مادى ومعنوى فإن الإسلام يرفضه ولا يوافق عليه.
2 ـ وترتيبًا على ما تقدم فإن الفن إذا كان هدفه المتعة الذهنية ، وترقيق الشعور ، وتهذيب الأحاسيس
، فلا اعتراض عليه. ولكن إذا خرج عن ذلك وخاطب الغرائز الدنيا فى الإنسان ، وخرج عن أن يكون
فنًّا هادفًا فإنه حينئذ لا يساعد على بناء الحياة ، بل يعمل على هدمها ، وبذلك يخرج عن أن يكون
فنًّا ، بل يصير نوعًا من اللهو المذموم والعبث المرفوض. وهذا أمر لا يقره الإسلام.
3 ـ إذا كانت الموسيقى والغناء تحمل إلينا ألحانًا جميلة وكلمات مهذبة وأنغامًا راقية ، وأصواتًا جميلة
، فذلك لا يرفضه الإسلام طالما كان فى إطار المبدأ الأخلاقى ، أى طالما كان هدف الفن هو السمو
بالإنسان وبأحاسيسه ووجدانه ومشاعره. وقد امتدح النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم صوت أبى موسى الأشعرى
ـ وكان صوته جميلاً ـ وهو يتغنى بالقرآن. وكان النبى يختار من بين أصحابه للأذان أجملهم صوتًا. وقد
سمع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم صوت الدف والمزمار دون تحرج. وفى يوم عيد دخل أبو بكر على ابنته
عائشة زوجة الرسول ولديها جاريتان تغنيان وتضربان بالدفوف فاعترض أبو بكر على ذلك. ولكن
النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم رفض ما أبداه أبو بكر من احتجاج فى هذا الصدد قائلاً: [ دعهما يا أبا
بكر فإنها أيام عيد ] (3). وقد أوصى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه السيدة عائشة أن ترسل من
يغنى فى حفل زفاف قريبة لها زُفت إلى رجل من الأنصار.
وهناك مرويات أخرى عديدة عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم تبين أن الغناء والموسيقى ليسا من المحرمات
فى الإسلام ما لم يصحبهما أمور منكرة غير أخلاقية (4).
4 ـ أما الرقص: فالإسلام يفرق فيه بين رقص المرأة ورقص الرجل. فالرقصات الشعبية التى يؤديها
الرجال مثلاً لا ضير فيها ، وقد سمح النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم للسيدة عائشة بمشاهدة الأحباش وهم
يرقصون فى يوم عيد.
ورقص المرأة أمام النساء لا حرج فيه. أما رقصها أمام الرجال فذلك لا يقره الإسلام لما فيه من محاذير
كثيرة.
5 ـ أما التمثيل فإنه ليس حرامًا مادام فى إطار المبدأ الأخلاقى ، ولا ينكر أحد ما للتمثيل الهادف من
دور فعال فى معالجة الكثير من المشكلات والقضاء على العديد من السلبيات فى المجتمع. ولا حرج
أيضًا أن يشتمل التمثيل على ألوان من اللهو البرئ والترويح المقبول والترفيه الذى لا يخرج عن نطاق
المعقول. وكذلك التصوير لا ضير فيه ، بل أصبح فى حياتنا المعاصرة يمثل فى أحيان كثيرة ضرورة
لا غنى عنها.
6 ـ أما النحت أو التماثيل المجسمة فهناك نصوص واضحة فى تحريمها. ويرجع السبب فى تحريم الإسلام
لذلك بالدرجة الأولى إلى ما يخشى من توقير هذه التماثيل أو عبادتها كما كان يفعل عباد الأصنام قديمًا.
فإذا لم يكن ذلك واردًا على الإطلاق نظرًا لارتفاع درجة الوعى لدى الناس فلا ضرر منه ولا حرج فيه
لانعدام سبب التحريم. غير أن الإسلام من باب سد الذرائع لا يريد أن يفتح هذا الباب لما يمكن أن يترتب
عليه من محاذير فى أزمنة مستقبلية. فالإسلام يشرع لكل الأجيال ولمختلف العصور. وما يستبعد فى
بيئة قد يقبل فى أخرى ، وما يعتبر مستحيلاً فى عصر قد يصبح حقيقة واقعة فى عصر آخر قريب
أو بعيد. 
(1) رواه مسلم فى كتاب الإيمان.
(2) انظر: الحجر: 16 ، النحل: 6 ، فصلت: 12.
(3) متفق عليه.
(4) راجع: الحلال والحرام فى الإسلام للدكتور القرضاوى ص 291 وما بعدها ـ الدوحة ، قطر 1978م
، والشيخ محمد الغزالى: مائة سؤال عن الإسلام ج1 ص 174 وما بعدها.
****************************************************************************
*


----------



## nado2u (5 نوفمبر 2006)

إحنا بنقول آية وانتوا بتردوا عليها بآية ضدها . ومش واخدين بالكم ان ده معناه ان مافيش تعليم محدد فى الإسلام . يعنى احنا بنقول ان الرسول امركم بقتل كل اللى مايقولش الشهادتين وانتوا تقولوا الرسول قال لا اكراه فى الدين . انا باسأل هاتنفذوا الأولى ولا التانية . انتم طبعاً عايزين تنفذوا الأولى وتقولوا التانية . تنفذوا الأولى علشان ترضوا كرهكم للمسيحيين وتقولوا التانية علشان تخدعوا بيها العالم وتفهموه ان الإسلام دين محبة وسلام . كفاياكم نفاق . انتم بتنافقوا نفسكم قبل ما تنافقوا الناس


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

nado2u قال:


> إحنا بنقول آية وانتوا بتردوا عليها بآية ضدها . ومش واخدين بالكم ان ده معناه ان مافيش تعليم محدد فى الإسلام . يعنى احنا بنقول ان الرسول امركم بقتل كل اللى مايقولش الشهادتين وانتوا تقولوا الرسول قال لا اكراه فى الدين . انا باسأل هاتنفذوا الأولى ولا التانية . انتم طبعاً عايزين تنفذوا الأولى وتقولوا التانية . تنفذوا الأولى علشان ترضوا كرهكم للمسيحيين وتقولوا التانية علشان تخدعوا بيها العالم وتفهموه ان الإسلام دين محبة وسلام . كفاياكم نفاق . انتم بتنافقوا نفسكم قبل ما تنافقوا الناس



الي مايعرفش يقول جزر
اقروا كويس الكلام قبل ماتردوا


----------



## mrmr23 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

المسيح جسدة ف السما محمد جسدة مدفون ف الكعبة                     بدون تعليق


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ليس العيب في المنهج أنما العيب في الذين يطبقون المنهج 

أيها الليل  أنا مثلك وكلانا متهم بما ليس فيه !!!!

ماذا ينفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه


----------



## فادية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

?????????? قال:


> *ربنا يهدي الكل مش المسلمين بس لاننا محتاجين ان ربنا يرضى عننا هذه الايام بدل المصائب التي تعقب بعضها*




المصايب دي كلها سببها واحد دور وشوف مين الي ورا كل دا وساعتها هتعرف مين الي لازم ربنا يهديه 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## ho0oby (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلموا مصر جميعا أجمعوا على سباب الرسول &#15*

*اولا عنوان مستفز 
أكيد زى اللى كاتبه
مين قال ان حد من المسلمين بيشتم زى مانت قولت
كلامك بتقوله على أى أساس 
ولا مين ضحك عليك وقالك كده
ولا يمكن احنا اللى مش عايشين
بل بالعكس دا بيحصل من المسيحيين وان كان دا بره مصر
بس عمرك شوفتى مسلم بيجيب سيره أى نبى من الأنبياء بسوء
لا طبعا 
عشان احنا مقتنعين ان دول أنبياء من عند ربنا ومحدش يقدر يقرب ليهم بسوء

ومش هكلمك عن أى أمور متعلقه بالدين
عشان عمركم ماهتفهموا
بس اللى عايز اقوله انى ليا اصحاب مسيحيين 
وبتجمعنى علاقه قويه بيهم

والمفروض انكم منتدى مسيحى 
ومحدش يقدر يقولكم ليه
بس خليكم فى دينكم واتكلمو فيه واعرفوه كويس
دونالتطرق لأى دين تانى
مش الاسلام بس حتى
زى كل المنتديات الاسلاميه مابتعمل
انا مثلا عندى منتدى
ممنوع فيه التطرق لأى ديانه أخرى
واللى يتتطرق لكده بيتوقف 

عيب جدا اللى بتقولوه
سلام​*


----------



## ابوقادوس (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مسلموا مصر جميعا أجمعوا على سباب الرسول &#15*

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مسلموا مصر جميعا أجمعوا على سباب الرسول &#15*

جميل ( نبش ) موضوع من  2006  !
يغلق الموضوع و يحذف لاحقا .
لمخالفته قوانين القسم و تخصصه .
في حال طلب الكاتب نقله لقسم يقبل هكذا مواضيع ( و ليس لي علم بوجود قسم من هذا النوع ) , أرجو مراسلتي للتوضيح و اٍسم القسم المطلوب النقل أليه .
يغلق .


----------

